# PrideFC fight card for GP.



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

Took this from sherdog.com

Mr. X = Tamura, PRIDE GP Pairings Set 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Wanderlei Silva

Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Hidehiko Yoshida

Quinton Jackson vs. Ricardo Arona

Chuck Liddell vs Alistair Overeem


The pairings for the next round have not been set. In addition, there will be three additional single matches announced shortly.

sounds awsome i sort of hope that in the finals it will be Quinton Vs Wanderlei after all they hate each other.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 9, 2003)

also a good chance of seeing cro-cop vs. igor in a superfight.

a very good card.


----------



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats what i heard as well, if so i think Igor will win then all those crocrop nut huggers will jump on him.


----------



## ace (Jul 9, 2003)

I know The odds are against him & most
people see no way of him winning,but i belive he can do it.

I Think Colmen Should have been invited since
he was The Champ in the 1st Grand Prix.

No Gracie on this card so i expect there will
be no special rules?

Cro Cop Vs Igor Will be a Barn Burner.
Can Igors Over Hand Right Get The job Done
or Will Cro Cop rack up another win?

Can't Wait to see


----------



## tarabos (Jul 10, 2003)

i think the igor cro-cop fight will be awesome. i'm especially curious to see igor in his new shape. don't know if you seen the pics of him lately but he's really cut up. looks like a different man from the neck down.

i personally don't care who wins that one, as long as it's a hell of a fight. i would like to see cro-cop lose though only to see how he deals with losing now that he's so hyped up anymore. if he can lose and come back strong from it in his next fight or even a rematch with igor, then i'll have that much more respect for him.

and yeah...no gracie most likely means no speacial rules.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 11, 2003)

Did the last GP do this we will make the brackets up as we go along thing?


----------



## ace (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Did the last GP do this we will make the brackets up as we go along thing? *



 They Chose Fighters to Fight each other.
Then The winners Fought in the Turnament.


----------



## J-kid (Jul 11, 2003)

Also they put each fighter against each other for a reason.

Though there are more talented fighters that they could have thrown in there, they had to apeal to the japanies because thats there prime veiwers.

Also they didnt want to put some of the fighter together in the first round because it would throw there own devision into kaos.

But over all this is going to be a awsome event. I can't wait to see it.


----------

